# Advice please!!! 11 day post ET and getting AF type pains!!!



## crazydaisy (Jun 5, 2009)

Hello Ladies...
Hoping someone can help me
I had my ET on 17th this month, im now on my 11th day post transfer, i would say for about the last week i have been getting period type tummy pains on and off, all through the week they seemed to come at the same time every day between 5-6pm and would last a couple hours, ive also over the last couple days experienced some sharp pains mostly on the rite side of abdomen, bit worried about this and didnt know if this was a very bad sign
Would be great to get any feedback from anyone who's also had a similar experience, making me feel very anxious!!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi CrazyDaisy

Firstly, congrats on your ET!!  You are nearly at the end of the dreaded 2ww now, so just hang on in there!!

Please try not to worry too much about the aches and pains - cramping can actually be a sign of pregnancy as the uterus does shift/expand/contract etc to make room for the embies    Also, are you on progesterone supplements such as Cyclogest?  One of the most common side effects of these are period type cramping pains.  I am on two pessaries a day and every day so far on this 2ww I have been getting period type cramps on and off!  I am just ignoring them   

It is what it is honey, and I have everything crossed for you that you get good news - do you test Wednesday?  If so, it's the same date as me     

Take care
MissTC


----------



## crazydaisy (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey MissTC, 
Thank you sooo much for replying, nice to hear im not the only one...
I have heard it could be good sign but its not very comforting at the same time is it   
Yes i also test on wednesday, im sooo nervous lol its my first try at ivf and im really      its gonna be beginners luck..
I really hope u get ur BFP        ...
Keep me posted.
Thanks again for contacting me x x x x


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Crazydaisy,

Dont painc I had exactly the same thing!!!!  My AF pains seemed to come on later in the day and come and go all evening.  I was so sure AF was coming and it didn't and hopefully it wont for the next 35 weeks!!!!  Still getting that feeling even now.  On my failed cycles once I got the feeling my AF was coming it did do within a day, so I think this sounds really positive!!!!  I also had a really nasty flu feeling and was sure it wouldn't work but it did!!!!  So PMA!!!!

Good luck Crazydaisy!!!!


----------



## crazydaisy (Jun 5, 2009)

Aww Thanks sunbeam, thats such a positive reply it brought a smile to my face....
I'm a little more worried today as earlier i slightly spotted, it was pinkish/brownyish in colour, not much pain today tho although im constantly aware of if they are gonna come back!!! Wot am i like, im sooo paranoid lol.
Congrats on ur BFP hunni, sooo nice to hear u got there in the end...
Thanks again for replying to me x x x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi CrazyDaisy

Just to wish you lots and lots of luck for the morning          

Love
Tracy


----------



## crazydaisy (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey Tracy Thank you sooo much for the luck but unfortunately i chickened out lol...
Will def do it tomoro morn    x x


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Good luck for the morning Crazydaisy....     !!!!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi just logging in to see how Crazydaisy got on?

Thinking of you hun and hoping for good news


----------



## crazydaisy (Jun 5, 2009)

Hello Ladies...
Well eventually tested this morn and it was a faint positive!!! 
Don't no whether to be excited or not, would have thought the line would have been darker as its now 15 days post transfer although it was only a 2 day transfer so dont no if that makes a difference
I am also still spotting on and off which is worrying me to death   
Ive spoken to the clinic and ive been told a line is a line and doesnt matter how faint it is but i still cant relax!!!
Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------

